# Liquorice dressing recipe wanted.



## Jimnibob (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone have any suggestions about how I can make a liquorice dressing to accompany a asian tandoori salmon dish?

Thanks


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi. You could try some tarragon or anise extract. I'm not a fan of the licorice flavor, but if it was me, I'd add them to raita and serve it with the salmon.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 24, 2015)

Use Pernod or Richard


----------

